# ?



## lonleyrider (24. März 2014)

.


----------



## Chrige (25. März 2014)

Hmm, das kann man wohl so allgemein nicht sagen. Ich bin knapp 1,70m (je nachdem, wer gerade misst) und habe zwei Fullies. Eines ist ein S und das andere ein M. Das kommt sehr stark auf den Rahmen und die dazugehörende Geometrie an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (25. März 2014)

Eine ausgiebige Probefahrt ist immer am besten, man kann zwar durch messen die rechnerisch richtige Größe raus finden. Nur dadurch weiss man nicht ob man sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlt.


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2014)

Die Fragestellung ist sinnlos, da es so zu keinem Ergebnis kommen kann

*Rahmengröße MTB beeinflussen durch Vorbauwechsel?*

Warum machst du hier nicht weiter, Stichwort "Innenbeinlänge"?


----------



## lonleyrider (25. März 2014)

.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2014)

Die Frage ist echt ziemlich sinnfrei, wenn dann müsstest du schon ein bestimmtes Modell angeben, oder besser noch, wie 4mate schreibt, die Innenbeinlänge. Und Fully ist nicht gleich Fully.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. März 2014)

wenn man z.B. das ICB nimmt sieht man das dort die Größen oftmals anders gewählt werden wie die Bikes die die Käufer davor gefahren haben.
Ich währe beim ICB wohl bei M gelandet, fahre mein Headline aber in S.
(172cm, SL83cm)


----------



## Dirk74 (25. März 2014)

Meine Frau fährt bei 1,64m ein Stumpjumper FSR Womens in S, älteres Modell (2006) daher auch ein für heutige Verhältnisse längerer 90mm Vorbau.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, Probefahrt ist durch nichts zu ersetzen und die Größenverhältnisse der Rahmen variieren je nach Modell und Hersteller. Für einen ersten Versuch würde ich bei 1,67m und normalen Größenverhältnissen (in Sinne von durchschnittlicher Bein-, Rumpf- und Armlänge) schon S probieren.


----------



## HiFi XS (25. März 2014)

Auch wenn die Frage wenig Sinn hat (bin auch der Meinung)  passt bei ihr mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit einen S Rahmen.
XS Fahrer sind meistens kleiner (160 abwärts). Die meisten Frauen die ich kenne,  die über 160 sind, können viele Bikes auch in S Fahren.


----------



## bronks (27. März 2014)

Ich bin 159 cm hoch und habe eine Schrittlänge von 74 cm. Das allerkleinste Canyon Nerve hat, für mich, zu viel Überstandshöhe. Statt dem Fahre ich ein Scott in Gr. M und davor ein Cube in Gr. M.


----------

